# تصريح مستفز من الأنبا بيشوى



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأنبا بيشوى: "لازم ندافع عن سيدنا النبى"*

*   الخميس، 13 سبتمبر  2012 - 21:30*
* 






                             الأنبا بيشوى *
* كتبت إيمان على*
* 

 *
* فى لفتة طيبة، طلب الأنبا بيشوى عضو الهيئة العليا بحزب غد  الثورة  الكلمة من الدكتور أيمن نور رئيس الحزب خلال اجتماع عقد مساء اليوم   الخميس، وأكد فيها ضرورة مناقشة موقف أعضاء الهيئة من الفيلم المسىء  للرسول  الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

* وأشار بيشوى إلى أنه تعرض للإساءة والتعدى على دينه من قبل أحد اليهود منذ   فترة، ولم يسكت بالرغم من مهاجمة كل الصحف الإسرائيلية له، مطالبا كل  أعضاء  الحزب بالدفاع عن الرسول قائلا: "لازم ندافع عن سيدنا النبى". *

* ورحب الحضور بكلمة بيشوى وقوبلت بالتصفيق الحار، مؤكدين أنه شخصية مصرية وطنية، ويستحق التقدير والاحترام. *

* وعلق نور على كلمة بيشوى موجها إليه الشكر، مؤكدا أن الفيلم المسىء للرسول هو فعل منكر ورد الفعل مستنكر، ولا يقبله أى دين سماوى. *




* اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان هناك مبالغه من الجريده​


----------



## ROWIS (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*امس كان شخصية مكروهه من المسلمين (كان مبارك بيكرهم)، انهارده هو شخصية وطنية في نظر المسلمين (الرئيس إسلامي)، لا أعلم ماذا سيكون غداً أو بعد اربع سنوات!
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو نيافة الأنبا عضو في حزب غد الثورة؟ حاسس ان الخبر مش ولا بد.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 سبتمبر 2012)

;كده برضه يا صاحب النيافة؟؟؟
يعنى (....)  بقي سيد سيدنا؟؟؟

حسبي الله ونعما الوكيل  فى سيدنا  (...)  وسيد سيدنا(....).


----------



## grges monir (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الانبا بيشوى  رجل الساعة حاليا فى تصريحاتة  الغريبة


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى ميكونش الكلام ده صحيح لأنه لو صح هيكون "عـــــــــــــــــــــــار" !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*الانبا بيشوي بيضحي بحب الاقباط ليه لانه شايف البلد في خطر و هيجري لها حاجه و هيجري للاقباط حاجه لو ما قالش كدا

لازم يطمن الاخوان و عموم المسلمين ان موقف الاقباط رافض الفيلم و موقف كبراء الكنيسه مثله تماما...

و الا لو كل الاباء وافقوا علي الفيلم و قالوا تصريحات مؤيده ساعتها كل الاقباط هيتدبحوا جماعي

لو الانبا بيشوي ما قالش تصريحه عشان يحبب المسلمين فيه او علي الاقل يحيدهم يبقي قولوا علي الدنيا السلام و هتدبحوا وقتها جماعي...و كنايس الاقباط هتكون بخطر شديد و سلامه و امن الاقباط كذلك

الانبا بيشوي ضحي بحب الاقباط ليه عشان امنهم و سلامتهم في المجتمع المصري في ظل الظروف دي

تحياتي لحكمه هذا الاب الجليل مع اني شايفاه بالغ اوي في كلمه(سيدنا) علي النبي

كان ممكن يقول ندافع عن النبي عن الرسول عن نبي الاسلام و كلهم كلمات جيده ولا داعي لكلمه سيدنا

بس بجد ربنا يزيد هذا الانبا الجليل عقل و حكمه في ظل تلك الظروف و الانبا باخوميوس كذلك لانهم بيتصرفوا بعقل قوي لحمايتكم يا شعب يا قبطي...

سلام​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> اتمنى ميكونش الكلام ده صحيح لأنه لو صح هيكون "عـــــــــــــــــــــــار" !



*التار ولا العار​*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (13 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
طيب انتم كاخوة مسيحين رايكم ايه فى الفيلم 
انا حبيت اعرف رايكم ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

رايي السياسي اني ضد عرض الفيلم بالكامل لانه ولع الدنيا و دمر كل حاجه و انا انشد الامن و الاستقرار للبلد و الفيلم  اضر بالسلم الاهلي...


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش مشكلة انه يعلن اعتراضه على الفيلم
المشكلة فى "سيدنا النبى" , سيد مين ؟!

الزميل منمونة
شخصيا متفرجتش على الفيلم ومهتمتش اساسا !
ولو سمعت ان فيلم بيهاجم المسيحة (وحصل كتير) مش بهتم برضو !
وعندى تحفظ على ردود افعال المسلمين الغريبة !
فى كل مكان يتم السخرية والاسائة من الله نفسه ومحدش سمعلهم صوت , اشمعنا لما يتم نقد النبى او حتى الأسائة له بيثوروا الثورة دى كلها ؟! هل النبى بالنسبة لكم اعظم من ربنا ؟!!!!!


----------



## botros_22 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

خبر غير صحيح 
​


----------



## botros_22 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اليوم السابع تعدل الخبر الى 

*القمص بيشوى: "لازم ندافع عن سيدنا النبى"*

الرابط :
http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=785191&
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طيب انتم كاخوة مسيحين رايكم ايه فى الفيلم
> انا حبيت اعرف رايكم ​



*وعليكم السلام.
الفيلم انا شاهدته، وهو تافه وغير جدّي، صانعه يقصد الاستهزاء اكثر من تقديم معلومات مدروسة ومفيدة.
وددت لو صنعوا فيلما مدروسا أكثر وجدّي.
لكن ردة الفعل بهذا الاسلوب أيضا تافهة وغبية.
هذا رأيي الشخصي.
وعلى فكرة: محمد مش سيدنا، المسيح هو سيدنا، شاء من شاء، وأبى من أبى.*


----------



## botros_22 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

القمص بيشوى شخصية وهمية من اليوم السابع 
يعنى خبر فبركة

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

botros_22 قال:


> القمص بيشوى شخصية وهمية من اليوم السابع
> يعنى خبر فبركة
> 
> ​



يا سلالالالالالالالالالالام و صورته فبركه برضه؟


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2012)

لك الله يا سيدنا 

الخبر مفهوش الانبا بيشوى خالص !!

نابه بس شويه غلط و طوله لسان على الفاضى ​


----------



## botros_22 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> يا سلالالالالالالالالالالام و صورته فبركه برضه؟



الخبر كان مكتوب الاول الانبا بيشوى 
وبعدين اتعدل الى القمص بيشوى 
ولو القمص بيشوى شخصية حقيقة 
فين الدليل يعنى كاهن كنيسة اية فى اى بلد 
​


----------



## ROWIS (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
**الانبا باخوميوس اعترض
الانبا مرقس اعترض
الانبا موسى اعترض
وخرج بيان رسمي من الكنيسة بالاعتراض

هل نحن في حاجة إذن لذلك؟ بلاش الدفاع الأعمى
والأنبا بيشوي له رصيد من التصريحات والتصرفات تستوجب ردود أفعالنا

بخصوص ان الخبر تم تعديله، ياترى بس هو مين القمص بيشوي ده اللي في شخص يهودي إعتدى عليه وهوجم من الصحف الإسرائيلية؟ مسمعتش عن حاجة زي كده انا
ياريت اللي عنده الحكاية دي يدينا رابط

*انا مش شايف في الخبر صورة للقمص، فقط صورة لأيمن نور
وأظن ان القمص مش فبركه، مش من السهل يفبركوا عن واحد زي أيمن نور، لانه شخصية يقدر يطلع ويقول على التي في كل اللي عاوزة
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الموت أسهل من أن أسمع عبارة سيدنا محمد من رجل دين مسيحي .*​


----------



## ROWIS (14 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لك الله يا سيدنا
> 
> الخبر مفهوش الانبا بيشوى خالص !!
> 
> نابه بس شويه غلط و طوله لسان على الفاضى ​


*النقد ليس طولة لسان، نحن لم نشتمه ولكننا وصفنا مواقفة المتلونة
بالمناسبة انا بنفسي شاهدت بعيني بعض من تصرفات الانبا بيشوي الغير صحيحة، وانا قرأت كتابه "الرد على البهتان في رواية يوسف زيدان" وهو كتاب رائع بمعنى الكلمة
هناك فرق بين الدفاع لاجل الدفاع، وبين الموضوعية، إذا كان نقدنا للتصريح -وإن لم يهم قائله- فهذا لم يلغي مواقف سابقة للانبا بيشوي، بناء عليها قلنا ذلك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
> **الانبا باخوميوس اعترض
> الانبا مرقس اعترض
> الانبا موسى اعترض
> ...



اولا احنا في موقف حياه او موت ولا نحسد عليه فلازم نكون حريصين عشان نعيش و ما نتدبحش جماعي...

ثانيا بقي انا قولت اني مش مع كلمه سيدنا و كان ممكن استبدالها بالاقل و انا لم اقل اننا محتاجون لكلمه سيدنا و لكننا محتاجين لذلك و كلمه لذلك بقي بعني بيها الاعتراض علي الفيلم

ثالثا انا لا ادافع دفاع اعمي انا بوزن الكلام الاول و بوازنه مع الموقف و بحلل الموقف بناء علي ذلك

انت تسمي ما فعله اباء كنيستكم الكرام تملقا و انا اسميه حكمه لحقن دماءنا...و ايه؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اولا احنا في موقف حياه او موت ولا نحسد عليه فلازم نكون حريصين عشان نعيش و ما نتدبحش جماعي...
> 
> ثانيا بقي انا قولت اني مش مع كلمه سيدنا و كان ممكن استبدالها بالاقل و انا لم اقل اننا محتاجون لكلمه سيدنا و لكننا محتاجين لذلك و كلمه لذلك بقي بعني بيها الاعتراض علي الفيلم
> 
> ...


 wlahy klamik byfara7
l2ani salim ghidan w mawzoon


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

كلامي موزون هههههههه ربنا يجبر بخاطرك قولي امين

دا انا ممسوكه بهدله هنا في المنتدي اكتر من اي حد لان كلامي مش عاجب ناس كتير جدا و انا بدفع تمن صراحتي دي ...


----------



## ROWIS (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:




انت تسمي ما فعله اباء كنيستكم الكرام تملقا و انا اسميه حكمه لحقن دماءنا...و ايه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

وماذا استفدنا من الحكمة على مدار 40 عام منذ اثناء حكم البابا العظيم الانبا شنودة؟* *
كل اللي جنيناه هو لحية تقبل لحية، ومجالس عرفية يُحكم فيها على المسيحي بالهجرة من قريته وترك اكل عيشه، ولم يُحكم على شخص مسلم واحد في اي جريمة تم اثباتها عليه وكانت موجهة لمسيحي!
هل حضرتك سعيدة الآن من تلك الحكمة التي ضيعت وتضيع حقوقنا؟
البابا شنودة لما وقف بنفسه وقال على شباب كنيسة اسكندرية اللي اخدوهم بدون وجه حق ولفقوا لهم حكاية مسرحية مسيئة للإسلام، تم الإفراج عنهم وقالها بصريح العبارة هانفضل ورا الشباب دول اللي اتحسبوا بدون اي ذنب، ولما قال في موضوع وفاء ان الامن هو اللي كان بيرشق الشباب المسيحي بالحجارة وليس العكس كما اُشيع، وكان هذا تصريحه متحدياً لموقف الجميع، ولما هو بنفسه منذ اربعين سنه وبعد حوالي 6 شهور من جلوسه على كرسي الكرازة، وقف ضد السادات عندما هُهدمت كنيسة بالخانكة بواسطة المسلمين، ورفع السماعة وأمر الكهنة انهم يروحوا ويشموا على هيئة صف بالعرض ليذهبوا ويصلوا على انقاض الكنيسة، وقالهم ولو الامن ضرب رصاص لا تتوقفوا وافضلوا ماشيين.
ولكن بقى تعالي نشوف مواقف البابا نفسه لما كان بيحصل حاجة ويطلع ولا يُصرح بالموقف الكامل تفادياً لعدم قتل مزيد من الاقباط، اخدنا إيه؟
تصريح زي ده تفتكري إيه وجه الحقن للدماء فيه؟ المسلمين راحوا السفارة الامريكية ولم يذهبوا على الكنائس
وفي  اقباط قالوا هانقف قدام الكاتدرائية لنعلن تضامننا مع المسلمين واعتراضنا على الإساءة، وزي ما ذكرت سابقاً الانبا باخوميوس والانبا مرقس والانبا موسى وبيان رسمي من الكنيسة كلهم اعترضوا، هل حد في دول استخدم ألفاظ متلونه زي بتاعه سيدنا محمد او سيدنا النبي؟
يعني انا شايف ان اللفظة فيها مبالغة مكنش ليها داع، وبعدين لما هو سيدنا، ياترى بقى انت ليه لسه مسيحي؟ مهو لما انت بتعترف بيه إذن لماذا لا تؤمن برسالته وتصبح مسلم؟

انا عندي على الفيس كتبت 
[أولاً:  الفيلم من انتاج 2011، فلماذا الهياج الان بالتحديد؟ أنظر ماذا فعلنا لهم  بعد سنه كاملة من عدم انتشار الفيلم، فنحن نجحنا في جعل الوطن العربي  بأكلمه جهاز دعاية للفيلم!**
ثانياً: لا يوجد فيلم كامل، فهي مجرد لقطات من الفيلم لمدة 14 دقيقة، ولا وجود للفيلم على الاطلاق.
 ثالثاً: لن نستطيع ان نفعل شيء (كالعادة ومثل كل مرة) بالتهليل والتكسير  في بلدنا واحراق مباني في بلدنا والقتال لبعضنا لبعض، فأمريكا في** قارة أخرى وليس في شارع السفارة الأمريكية!
 رابعاً: عندما تنتفض لعدم إساءة الكتاب المقدس والمسيح في القنوات  الفضائية المُسماة كذباً بالإسلامية (كالحافظ)، هنا اصدقك وافهم نواياك،  وستجدني (مثلما حدث ويحدث) انتفض لإساءة معتقدك... ولكن ان تكيل بمكيالين!،  فستبقى وحيداً تصرح وتنادي وتشجب وتندد وتشتم وتكفر وتكسر في بلدك وتعتدي  على بلدك ولن يتغير أي شيء.

 هل تعتقد ان صورة المسلمين الآن جيدة؟  بعد قتل سفير والتمثيل بجثته أمام العالم، وإحراق مباني السفارات  الأمريكية في تونس وليبيا، وإحراق الكتاب المقدس والتهديد بالتبول عليه  (الشيخ ابو إسلام)
 إذا كنت تعتقد ذلك، فحلال عليك اللي بيحصل فيك، بل أنت بذلك تؤكد لك ما يروجونه عنك! أليس كذلك؟
 الا يصفوك بالإرهابي؟ ماذا تعتقد أذن ان يصفوك الآن بعدما شاهدوا صوراً لك  وانت تقتل شخص وتمثل بجثته وتسرق محتوى المبنى وتدمر وتحرق المبنى وتحرق  الكتاب المقدس وتسب وتشتم وتحرق سيارة أمن مركزي مصرية على أرض مصرية (لا  أعرف ما ذنب السيارة) وتدخل في اشتباكات مع افراد الامن المركزي المصري  ...، انت تدمر بلدك في حين انك اعطتهم ما يروجونه عنه بدون ان يمسهم شيء!

 وأقتبس مقولة رائعة تقول "إذا واجهت الإساءة بالإساءة، فمتى تنتهي الإساءة؟"
 وإذا كان هم اشخاص منحطة وفاسدة لإهانة رمز ديني (وهم بالفعل كذلك وليس  عند إهانة الإسلام فقط ولكن عند إهانة أي معتقد لأي إنسان)، ثم تذهب أنت  لتحرق الكتاب المقدس وتهدد بالتبول عليه وتهدد وتشتم وتكفر... فماذا يجعلك  ذلك، ملاك؟
 انت تفعل مثلهم تماماً، إذن انت لا تختلف عنهم
 هم يسبون نبيك، فتسب انت نبيهم أيضاً
 هم يحرقون كتابك، فتحرق انت كتابهم أيضاً
 هم ينتجون فيلم مُسيء لدينك فتنتفض معترضاً، ثم تترك عشرات الاشخاص يُسيئون لدين آخر على فضائياتك ولا تنتفض ولا تعترض!
 هل الله او رسولك في حاجة لان تقتل وتحرق وتكفر وتتبول؟
 عندما تنزل بمستواك إلى مستواهم القذر، فلن أعاملك إلا بمستواهم.
 ترفع، وادرس خصمك، ولا تفعل مثله حتى لا تكون مثله، وإلا لا تعترض عندما يعاملك العالم بإحتقار.

 بالمناسبة، أنا مسيحي وأرفض الفيلم جملة وتفصيلاً وأرفض إهانه الاديان حتى  لو كانت وضعية وليست سماوية. أما عن الشيوخ الذين يسيئون إلى كتابي وديني،  فلن انزل لمستواهم وأدعوك أن لا تفعل أنت كذالك.]

قولت اللي عاوزة وكمان طالبت بالمعاملة بالمثل، وميبقاش فقط مستباح الإساءة للمسيحية، ليه بقى مشوفناش الاساقفة حد قال ياريت برضوا زي ما بنمنع ونعترض على الإساءة للإسلام، ياريت برضوا اخوتنا المسلمين يبعدوا عن القنوات الفضائية اللي بتُسيء للمسيحية؟
يعني زي ما البابا اخدها فرصة عند الحديث عن المادة الثانية، وقال ويتم اضافة احتكام الغير مسلمين لشرائعهم في الاحوال الشخصية والميراث... انا عاوز اسقف ياخدها فرصه ويعترض على الإساءة للاسلام، ويرمي في النص كلمتين كده تنصفنا شوية.

مينفعش اشوف كاهن ولا اسقف عروقه هاتفرقع لما الإسلام يُساء إليه، واجده في بلادة متناهية وهو يرى بعينية ويسمع بأذنه في القنوات الفضائية التي تُبث على النايل سات، إهانة المسيح والكتاب المقدس! ده إسمه نفاق

يا تتكلم في الحالتين، يا تسكت في الحالتين، بلاش جُبن وخوف وتبرير الموضوع بالكلام بتاع نسيج الوطن وعنصري الامه، عاوزين انصاف من الناس اللي مسؤله عننا شوية، خلينا نحس إن لينا صوت وحد بيعبر عننا، مش كلهم خايفين وبيتملقوا المجتمع المسلم
اذكر هنا مايكل منير وجرائته منذ ايام النظام السابق، وايضاً ابونا فلوباتير لما كان بيكتب في الكتيبة الطيبية وغيرهم، ولكنهم معدودين على الصوابع.. عاوزين ناس تقول كلمة إنصاف على المسيحية زي ما هما بيتسابقوا في انهم يقولوا كلمة انصاف على الإسلام!

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

طب احنا في دلوقتي مش في الي فات

هل تعتقد ان دا الوقت المناسب اننا نخش في مواجهه مباشره معاهم؟ و المثل يقول الكثره تغلب الشجاعه؟

قولي انتا الحل؟


----------



## jajageorge (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ياجماعة لا تصدفوا اليوم السابع وتلصقوا التهم باطل اوزنوا الكلام واعرفوا ان هذه جاريدة متعصبة ومغرضة


----------



## ROWIS (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طب احنا في دلوقتي مش في الي فات
> 
> هل تعتقد ان دا الوقت المناسب اننا نخش في مواجهه مباشره معاهم؟ و المثل يقول الكثره تغلب الشجاعه؟
> 
> قولي انتا الحل؟


*ما انا قولت، يا تتكلم في الاتنين، يا تسكت في الاتنين
ولكن افسرها بإيه انك تنتفض لمقاطع على اليوتيوب ولا تنتفض لإهانة كتابك وإلهك على شاشات التيليفزيون!*
*هو انا لما اقول ارفض الاساءة للإسلام ويجب أن يكون هناك وقفة حازمة في وجهة إزدراء الأديان في مصر من الطرفين، سواء القنوات التي تسيء للإسلام، أو القنوات التي تسيء للمسيحية
كده أبقى انا بواجه؟ انا قولت اللي عاوزه ولكن بشكل حلو*
*على كلاً، احب بس انبه لنقطة لان بيحصل أول ما حاجة زي كده بيحصل المسيحين يبدأوا يخافوا والعبارة المشهور بتاعة، احنا داخلين على عصر استشهاد وان عصر الاستشهاد هايرجع والحاجات دي...ياريت نبطل خوف، ومحدش هايجي يخبط على بابك ويقولك اتفضل حقك أهوه، لازم انت تقاوم لتنتزع حقوقك (بشكل سلمي وقانوني طبعاً)*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل علينا خوفهم واحترامهم لأنهم يتصرفون كقطعان البقر المتوحش ؟؟

ها قد مزقوا كتابنا ،، ووصفه بيان حازمون بالفيلم الجنسي الكامل ،، لو تصرفت الدول المسيحية مثلهم لانطلقت الطائرات تقصف الكعبة .
أي مهزلة وفرق حضاري بيننا وبينهم
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> ما انا قولت، يا تتكلم في الاتنين، يا تسكت في الاتنين



يعني نخرس خالص عشان يعجب حضرتك؟


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *النقد ليس طولة لسان، نحن لم نشتمه ولكننا وصفنا مواقفة المتلونة
> بالمناسبة انا بنفسي شاهدت بعيني بعض من تصرفات الانبا بيشوي الغير صحيحة، وانا قرأت كتابه "الرد على البهتان في رواية يوسف زيدان" وهو كتاب رائع بمعنى الكلمة
> هناك فرق بين الدفاع لاجل الدفاع، وبين الموضوعية، إذا كان نقدنا للتصريح -وإن لم يهم قائله- فهذا لم يلغي مواقف سابقة للانبا بيشوي، بناء عليها قلنا ذلك*




فى نقد بطريقه لطيفه وغير مهينه مهما صدر من الشخص اللى بتنقده . !


بس قولى هو انت بتحاسبه ليه ؟ بتاع ايه يعنى ؟ 

ما تحط نفسك مكانه وتشوف حجم المسؤليات ؟ 

دايما المخدوم نظرته محدودة غير الخادم  

انت لو عندك مسؤليات كبيره فى شغلك هتفهم كلامى كويس

لو لا يبقى الكلام مالهوش لازمه .. ومتتعبش نفسك فى النقاش معايا ..​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

.. سيدنا المسيح .. كتابنا الانجيل.. ابونا شنوده
شنو يعني انهدت السماء على الارض بدخل جهنم مثلا ؟
دايما تتهمونا ان متمسكين بشكليات والقشور
اشوف هنا تمسك اكثر


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 سبتمبر 2012)

يجب ان نتأكد من صحة الخبر لان الانبا بيشوى له مكانه كبيرة داخل الكنيسه وميصحش ان يكون لنا *سيد* *من اكبر اعداء المسيح *فالموت لنا افضل قبل ان يكون محمد سيد لنا​


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 سبتمبر 2012)

يجب ان نتأكد من صحة الخبر لان الانبا بيشوى له مكانه كبيرة داخل الكنيسه وميصحش ان يكون لنا *سيد* *من اكبر اعداء المسيح *فالموت لنا افضل قبل ان يكون محمد سيد لنا​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*
ربنا يسامح الكل و بالاكثر الانبا بيشوى لانه اصبح مخاالف جدا لكلمة الله ربنا يسمحنا و يسمحه 
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

من هو الحكيم الذي يفصل كلمة الحق باستقامة معلناً إنجيل المحبة في روح الإيمان الحي بشهادة الروح، لأنه مكتوب: [ ولكن وأن تألمتم من أجل البرّ فطوباكم وأما خوفهم فلا تخافوه ولا تضطربوا ] (1بطرس 3: 14)...

حينما يضيع الإنجيل (من قلب الإنسان المسيحي) وشهادة الحياة في شجاعة الإيمان الحي بالمسيح الرب القائم من الأموات الكاسر شوكة الموت والمعطي لنا حياة باسمه، يخاف الإنسان متملقاً الناس متوهماً أنه يدافع عن الكنيسة التي هي قائمة في مسيح الحياة، الذي قال: [ قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيَّ سلام، في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم ] (يوحنا 16: 33)...
فلا تتوهموا يا إخوتي وتظنوا أنه يوجد إنسان - على وجه الأرض كلها مهما من كان شكله أو وضعه - يستطيع أن يُدافع عن كنيسة المسيح الرب الذي اقتناها بدمه، لأننا لو ظننا أننا بحكمتنا نستطيع أن نُدافع عن كنيسته، فأنه يتخلى عنا ويتركنا لأنفسنا لكي نفعل ما يستوجب بحسب الحكمة البشرية التي لنا، مع أنه حذرنا منذ القديم قائلاً: [ لا تكن حكيما في عيني نفسك اتق الرب وابعد عن الشر ] (أمثال 3: 7)، [ لا تكن باراً كثيرا (أكثر مما نلت من الله - بذاتك وقدراتك بدون الله) ولا تكن حكيما بزيادة (تكمل حكمة الله بحكمتك البشرية) لماذا تخرب نفسك ] (جامعة 7: 16)...

فأن خاف الأسقف أو الكاهن أو الخادم على الكنيسة وبدأ يتصرف من عنده بذكاءه الخاص وقوة حكمته الإنسانية، وذلك بحجة الدفاع عن كنيسة الله وانه يخاف عليها وعلى أولادها، فهو قد فَقَدَ كلمة الاستقامة والفصل فيها وسقط من رتبته لا شكلاً إنما جوهر أمام الله، لأن صوت الحق الذي صرخ عبر الدهور بكل شجاعة [ لا يحق لك ] هو ذاته يصرخ امام كل أسقف أو مطرأن أو كاهن أو قس أو اياً من كان وضعه [ لا يحق لك أن تفعل ما يخالف الحق - حسب الإنجيل وشهادة الروح - بحجة الخوف ] ومكتوب: [ لكن لما رأيت أنهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الانجيل قلت لبطرس قدام الجميع أن كنت وأنت يهودي تعيش أُمميا لا يهوديا فلماذا تلزم الأمم أن يتهودوا ] (غلاطية 2: 14)..
وهوذا صوت الرسول بالروح القدس ينطق عبر الأجيال كلها يُنادي قائلاً: [ اجتهد أن تُقيم نفسك لله مزكى عاملاً لا يخزى، مفصلاً كلمة الحق بالاستقامة ] (2تيموثاوس 2: 15)...

يا أخوتي كم من أُناس فقدوا روح الإنجيل ولم يحكموا بالحق حسب كلمة الله واستقامة الحكمة في النور، بحجة أنهم يخافون على كنيسة الله من أنه يضيع حقها أو يؤذى أبناءها ناسين أو متناسيين كلام الرب لنا، الذي لم يعد له مكانه في قلوبنا: [ ولكن أقول لكم يا أحبائي لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون أكثر ] (لوقا 12: 4)، [ بل شعور رؤوسكم أيضاً جميعها محصاة، فلا تخافوا أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة ] (لوقا 12: 7)...

فلماذا الخوف !!! لأنه بصراحة لا يوجد إيمان حي وحقيقي بالمسيح، لأن عدو الإيمان الأول هو الخوف، فالخوف يُعَبَّر عند آباء الكنيسة بعدم الإيمان الحي بالمسيح، أو ضعف الإيمان الشديد وصراخ التلاميذ للمسيح الرب حينما وجوده نائماً معهم في السفينة قائلين: [ وكان هو في المؤخر على وسادة نائما فايقظوه وقالوا له يا معلم أما يهمك اننا نهلك ] (مرقس 4: 38)، [ ثم قال لهم *أين إيمانكم* فخافوا وتعجبوا قائلين فيما بينهم من هو هذا فأنه يأمر الرياح أيضاً والماء فتطيعه ] (لوقا 8: 25)...

فصوت الروح لنا اليوم، لكل واحد في كنيسة الله من أصغر صغير لأكبر كبير، ولا يوجد فرق عند الله ما بين شخص وآخر، بين غفير وأسقف أو بطرك في داخل كنيسة، بل صوته سيظل يوبخ قائلاً: [ ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الايمان ] (متى 8: 26)، [ فأن كان العشب الذي يوجد اليوم في الحقل ويُطرح غداً في التنور يلبسه الله هكذا فكم بالحري يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الايمان ] (لوقا 12: 28)...

فلنتب عن قلة إيماننا ولنحذر جداً لأنه مكتوب بإعلان الروح القدس الذي ينبه على خطية الخوف التي طرحت الأقوياء تحت سلطان الشرّ قائلاً: [ وأما *الخائفون *وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني ] (رؤيا 21: 8)، فعلى رأس هذه القائمة *الخائفون*، لأنه *عدو الإيمان الأول*، لأنه يدل *على عدم الثقة التامة في المسيح*، فلنستفيق ونعود للرب لكي يعود إلينا ويدافع عنا ونحن في صمت الحملان الذين يصنعون سلاماً بلا خوف بل في شجاعة الإيمان مفصلين كلمة الحق باستقامة، باذلين أنفسهم من أجل المحبة صانعين سلاماً، صائرين إنجيلاً مقروء من جميع الناس عالمين أنه مكتوب: [ من ينكرني قدام الناس أنكره أنا أيضاً قدام أبي الذي في السماوات ] (متى 10: 33).... 

كونوا معافين في الحق بوداعة ولطف في إيمان وتعفف ظاهراً في المحبة الواعية التي لا تخاف بل تطرح الخوف للخارج، بل بشجاعة كلنا نشهد بالحق، أن كان الحق يسكن قلوبنا فعلاً وليس كلاماً، ليت كل قارئ يفهم ويميز صوت الروح وحكمة الله ليعيه بقلبه سامعاً عاملاً بالكلمة، لكي لا يُدان مع العالم الذي وضع في الشرير ويسحقه عدو كل خير في الخوف الذي ملك قلبه بعدم إيمان.... النعمة مع جميعكم آمين
​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*
!! امين الله قادر ان يعطى الجميع الذى يعطى بسخاء و لا يمنع !!

$ Fady El-Kpty $
 *​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

المسيح إلهنا الحي، يبارك حياتك ويشبعك من دسم النعمة الحلو آمين
​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*
+ اشكرك يا صديقى +

[Q-BIBLE]**يعقوب ٥:‏١٦ اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ بِالزَّّلاَتِ، وَصَلُّوا ‍بَعْضُكُمْ  لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ، لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا. طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ  تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا.[/Q-BIBLE]*​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

fadyelmisry قال:


> *
> + اشكرك يا صديقى +
> 
> *[Q-BIBLE]*يعقوب ٥:‏١٦ اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ بِالزَّّلاَتِ، وَصَلُّوا ‍بَعْضُكُمْ  لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ، لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا. طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ  تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا.*[/Q-BIBLE]​



فقط صلي لأجلي يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
كن معافي دائماً في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*القمص بيشوى و ليس الانبا بشوى يا صديقى*

*رجاء التحقيق من الخبر قبل نشره مصدر الخبر الحقيقى
*





*كتبت إيمان على*​ *فى لفتة طيبة، طلب القمص بيشوى عضو الهيئة العليا بحزب غد الثورة  الكلمة من الدكتور أيمن نور رئيس الحزب خلال اجتماع عقد مساء اليوم الخميس،  وأكد فيها ضرورة مناقشة موقف أعضاء الهيئة من الفيلم المسىء للرسول الكريم  صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وأشار بيشوى إلى أنه تعرض للإساءة والتعدى على دينه من قبل أحد اليهود منذ  فترة، ولم يسكت بالرغم من مهاجمة كل الصحف الإسرائيلية له، مطالبا كل أعضاء  الحزب بالدفاع عن الرسول قائلا: "لازم ندافع عن سيدنا النبى".* *

ورحب الحضور بكلمة بيشوى وقوبلت بالتصفيق الحار، مؤكدين أنه شخصية مصرية وطنية، ويستحق التقدير والاحترام.* *

وعلق نور على كلمة بيشوى موجها إليه الشكر، مؤكدا أن الفيلم المسىء للرسول هو فعل منكر ورد الفعل مستنكر، ولا يقبله أى دين سماوى.*

*نقلا عن :
*



​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*
صديقى الاخميمى لا تغير فى بعض الكلمات او انقل من مصادر موثقة 
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

القمص بيشوى عضو الهيئة العليا بحزب غد الثورة




​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

يا إخوتي هناك فرق كبير بين القمص بيشوي والأنبا بيشوي
وطبعاً لا يمنع أن الأنبا بيشوي ساعات كثيرة جداً بيطلع تصريحات غريبة
ولكن المعني بالموضوع هو القمص بيشوي والذي وضعت صورته في التعليق السابق 
وليس المقصود الأنبا بيشوي مطران كفر الشيخ

http://www.nemsawy.com/arab/?p=38928
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ الانطاكى 
الحضارة فكر وسلوك ليس لها علاقة بدينى 
فبلاش تقول الفرق الحضارى بينا وبينهم 
الاخ عبد المسيح 
نحن لسنا اعداء المسيح 
نحن وبكل فخر وعزة نعشق المسيح كما نعشق محمد 
فبلاش اتهامات لينا 
اعتقد طول ماحنا بنركز فى كلمة بسيطة ممكن تكون غلط عمر الدنيا ماتمشى صح 
كمسلمة لماقرات الخبر ماهتمتش بكلمة سيدنا 
اهتميت بالموقف 
احنا محتاجين نقف جنب بعض فى المحن 
لازم كان يخرج عدد كبير من رموز الكنيسة يعلن رفضه للفيلم 
عشان يقتل الفتنة 
ودة اللى حصل 
ولازم يحصل علطول 

​


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السؤال هو :
لماذا لا نجد كل تلك الضجة والثورة من المسلمين او حتى الأباء لما المسيحية ورموزها بيتهانوا ؟!
الاجابة : علشان احنا عايشين بمنطق مواطن الدرجة التانية المستضعف , ولأننا ارتضينا بالدور فهما هيفضلوا يعاملونا بناءا على الوضع ده , فإستمروا !


----------



## منمونة منمونة (14 سبتمبر 2012)

لو تعرض المسيح لاهانة فرض على كل مسلم الغضب من اجله 
لكن للاسف 
بسبب التشاحن بين الطرفين يسكت كل طرف عن الاساءة الموجهة للطرف الاخر 
مثلا 
لما يهودية رسمت السيدة العذراء بصورة مخلة 
كمسلمة لو وافقت اكون وفقا للقران وللشريعة الاسلامية 
كافرة 
لانها وفقا للاسلام اطهر امراة خلقت على وجه الارض 
القصة مش قصة سيدنا ومش سيدنا 
القصة قصة احترام لمشاعر الطرف الاخر سواء كنت متفقة معاه او مش متفقة ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> السؤال هو :





Critic قال:


> لماذا لا نجد كل تلك الضجة والثورة من المسلمين او حتى الأباء لما المسيحية ورموزها بيتهانوا ؟!
> الاجابة : علشان احنا عايشين بمنطق مواطن الدرجة التانية المستضعف , ولأننا ارتضينا بالدور فهما هيفضلوا يعاملونا بناءا على الوضع ده , فإستمروا !


 
*لان المفروض عندنا إمان و ثقه ان الرب هيرض عنا---*
*لان ربنا حى و قادر ان يدافع عن نفسه-- ليس هو ميت و مدفون فى الارض الفانيا و فعلا الميتين لا يقدرون ان يدافعون عن انفسهم--*

*مستنى ليه ثوره من المسلمين لما المسيحيه تتهان!!! هل تريدهم ان يعصو رب كتابهم!!*
*ممكن يستنكرو مستشهدين بايات-- لكن ناسيين ان قصادها ايات من نفس الكتاب عكس اياتهم تدعو بعكس الكلام تماما-*

*عمتا لا شىء غير مزكور-- ربنا قال لنا هيكون لنا ضيق!! و فعلا*
*ربنا قال لنا انتم لستم من هذا العالم-- فى اى درجه نكون؟؟*
*ربنا قال لنا ان ابناء الجاريه سوف يتهضون ابناء الحره!! و هذا فعلا!*

*لماذا نستعجب اذن و لماذا نتعصب-- فكل يوم يمر يثبت فىه كلام ربنا--*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو , اجابتك جميلة ومثالية ولكن على المستوى "الروحى" وانا سؤالى مكنش روحى اساسا 
الكلام ده على المستوى المدنى والحقوقى ميأكلش عيش , والأيام على مدار نصف قرن اثبتت  كدة
ده رأيى اللى كتير مختلف فيه معايا
مش بقول نثور ولا نعمل زيهم , انا بقول ميبقاش فيه ازدواجية والمفروض تتساوى ردود الأفعال , ده احنا كأننا قربنا نبوس ايديهم علشان يشفقوا علينا وميقتلوناش نتيجة لفيلم ما نزل ملناش دعوة بيه , ايه المهزلة دى احنا مش مطالبين بكل ده اساسا هو احنا عايشيين فى الغابة ولا ايه !


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو "سيدنا" قال ان محمد "سيدنا"، ونحن قلنا: "ربنا يخلي سيدنا" نقصد اي واحد فيهم؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*بالرغم من برائه سيدنا من التهم المنسوبه اليه *
*الا ان في ناس مازالت بتدينه لمواقف سابقه *

*محدش فكر ابدا في كلام الكتاب " ليس انتم المتكلمين "*
*مين فيكم اكثر حكمه منه ؟*
*مش بتهمكم بعدم الحكمه او بقول ان عنده حكمه مطلقه *
*محدش فكر ان ربنا بيستخدمه للخير *

*بلاش نحكم علي حد لماضيه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الخبر مُفبرك من اليوم السابع, التى يرأس تحريرها أحد كوادر الأخوان, لكن يجب محاكمة الكاهن بيشوى الذى أدلى بعبارة "سيدنا النبى" محاكمة كنيسية ..... وكفانا نفاقا *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مين فيكم اكثر حكمه منه ؟*​



*هو احنا جهلة صحيح ولسنا من مُستوى "سيدنا"، نحن لا نصلُح ان نحل سيور حذاء "سيدنا"، بس هذا برضه لا يعني ان "سيدنا" لا يُخطيء، ويُخطيء جامد كمان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *هو احنا جهلة صحيح ولسنا من مُستوى "سيدنا"، نحن لا نصلُح ان نحل سيور حذاء "سيدنا"، بس هذا برضه لا يعني ان "سيدنا" لا يُخطيء، ويُخطيء جامد كمان.*



* طيب بما انه راجل كنسي وعمل غلط 
احنا اللي هنحاكمه ولا الكنيسه 
ولما الكنيسه محاكمتهموش ولا كلمته هلي هي متؤاطئه معاه ؟


اقولك علي حاجه تاني 
لو عضو اتفصل بشكل مفاجئ ورحت تسال في موضوع مش ممكن يكون رد الاداره 
لا تتدخل فيما لا يعنيك ؟

 احنا ولا حاجه علشان نحاكم حد 

والغريب اننا مركزين اوي مع حد غلط بمعني اصح نافق 
وسايبين الاهانه الحقيقه بحرق وتمزيق الكتاب المقدس 
من الشيخ ابو اسلام 


*​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*مستنى ليه ثوره من المسلمين لما المسيحيه تتهان!!! هل تريدهم ان يعصو رب كتابهم!!
سبحان الله يا اخى 
ع فكرة طول مانت بتفكر كدة عمر مايكون بينا احترام حقيقى سيكون شكلى 
لو المسيحية اتهانت 
فرض ع المسلم انه يغضب ويدافع عنها لان رمز المسيحية عندنا المسيح والسيدة العذراء واهانتة اى منهم كفر كفر كفر 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> *مستنى ليه ثوره من المسلمين لما المسيحيه تتهان!!! هل تريدهم ان يعصو رب كتابهم!!
> سبحان الله يا اخى
> ع فكرة طول مانت بتفكر كدة عمر مايكون بينا احترام حقيقى سيكون شكلى
> لو المسيحية اتهانت
> ...



* اين غضبكم علي هذه الاهانه 
[YOUTUBE]qHZJ-Q7wzbg[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بالرغم من برائه سيدنا من التهم المنسوبه اليه *
> *الا ان في ناس مازالت بتدينه لمواقف سابقه *
> 
> *محدش فكر ابدا في كلام الكتاب " ليس انتم المتكلمين "*
> ...



حبيب قلبي الغالي الأمور لا تقاس بهذا الشكل، وليس موضوع مين أكثر حكمة أو أعظم، لأنه لا يوجد من هو أعظم أو أعلى شئناً من فلان او علان، ولكن في قيادة بالروح القدس أو بدون الروح، صرف النظر عن رتبة إنسان وشكله، ونحن لا نحكم على قلب أو ضمير أو حياة أحد قط أو ماضيه، إنما نوضح اللبس الحادث في الأمور كلها بدقة حسب قانون الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة، لأنه ينبغي أن يكون شعب المسيح الرب مستنير، وكروحانيين بالروح نحكم في كل الأمور لكي لا نتبع ما لا يتفق مع روح الإنجيل، وعلينا أن نلاحظ أنفسنا والتعليم لئلا نسقط في فكر غير منضبط بحكمة الله في سرّ التقوى,,, 


[ ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً، وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يُحكم فيه من أحد ] (1كورنثوس 2: 15)
وليس كل الأمور تأخذ فيها الآية [ لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم ] (متى 10: 20)، [ فمتى ساقوكم ليسلموكم فلا تعتنوا من قبل بما تتكلمون ولا تهتموا بل مهما أُعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا، لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس ] (مرقس 13: 11)، لأن روح أبينا لا يُخالف نفسه، فأنه لا يُخالف الإنجيل ولا قوانين الكنيسة تحت اي حجة ولا حتى حجة تطور الزمن ولا يبتعد عن روح الإنجيل الموضوع به وبإلهامه، فكيف لسنا نحن المتكلمين حينما نخالف الإنجيل وكلمة الله الواضحة !!! 
ولماذا كتب الرسل قائلين: 


[ جربوا أنفسكم هل أنتم في الإيمان، امتحنوا أنفسكم، أم لستم تعرفون أنفسكم: أن يسوع المسيح هو فيكم أن لم تكونوا مرفوضين ] (2كورنثوس 13: 5)
[ امتحنوا كل شيء تمسكوا بالحسن ] (1تسالونيكي 5: 21)
[ أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل امتحنوا الأرواح: هل هي من الله !!! لأن أنبياء (وعلمين) كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم ] (1يوحنا 4: 1)
طبعاً انا هنا باتكلم بوجه عام مش على شخص معين، ولنا ان نعرف أن لم يكن هناك تمييز في الكنيسة وإفراز بالروح القدس، لقلنا على نسطور البطرك وأريوس القس ومقدونيوس... الخ، [ لستم أنتم المتكلمين ] !!! أو وثقنا فيهم وتبعنا تهلكاتهم، وليس معنى أن إنسان راهب أو له شهره أو أسقف أو حتى أياً من كان، اصبح قديس وليس هو المتكلم بل روح الله، فهذا الاعتقاد خطير لأنه يحتاج لموهبة الإفراز والتمييز، لئلا نتبع تعاليم ليست منضبطه بالروح في الحق حسب قصد الله ومشيئته...

والتمييز والإفراز ليس قاصراً على المجمع المقدس ولا المحاكمات الكنسية، فراجعوا يا إخوتي كتابات الآباء في هذا الشأن لأنه المفروض يكون أساس عند كل شعب الله (التائب والحي بالله - لا أتكلم عن من لهم صورة التقوى وينكرون قوتها اصحاب كلام لا أفعال) وليس قسراً على رتبه كنسية، ولو تتبعنا التاريخ سنجد كثيرين رفضوا بدع وهرطقات من كهنة وأساقفة انحرفوا عن الإيمان، وهم لم ينالوا أي رتبه كنسية، إنما كانوا مملوئين بالروح، وطالما نحن لسنا مملوئين بالروح فبسهولة نضل ونقدس الرؤساء ونمدح فيهم مدح لا يليق بمسيحي ونظن انه اتضاعاً مبتعدين عن سرّ التقوى في الإيمان الحي الذي يرى مجد الله فينحني أمامه بوقار عظيم خاضعاً لروح الله ويكرم الكل بسبب صورة الله التي خُلقوا عليها، وغير مبرئ المذنب ولا مذنب البريء لأن كلاهما مكرهه أمام الرب، ولا يصح أن نبحث عن تبريرات بحجة اتضاع لا يقبله الله، لأن الاتضاع غير المدح الغير لائق، ولا بحجة لا تدينوا محورين معنى الآية لمعاني تتفق مع عدم معرفتنا بالله والتعليم ونهرب من الحق وإعلانه في سرّ التقوى ووداعة القلب واتضاع النفس الحقيقي... كن معافي مع الجميع في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> حبيب قلبي الغالي الأمور لا تقاس بهذا الشكل، وليس موضوع مين أكثر حكمة أو أعظم، لأنه لا يوجد من هو أعظم أو أعلى شئناً من فلان او علان، ولكن في قيادة بالروح القدس أو بدون الروح، صرف النظر عن رتبة إنسان وشكله، ونحن لا نحكم على قلب أو ضمير أو حياة أحد قط أو ماضيه، إنما نوضح اللبس الحادث في الأمور كلها بدقة حسب قانون الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة، لأنه ينبغي أن يكون شعب المسيح الرب مستنير، وكروحانيين بالروح نحكم في كل الأمور لكي لا نتبع ما لا يتفق مع روح الإنجيل، وعلينا أن نلاحظ أنفسنا والتعليم لئلا نسقط في فكر غير منضبط بحكمة الله في سرّ التقوى,,,
> 
> 
> [ ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً، وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يُحكم فيه من أحد ] (1كورنثوس 2: 15)
> ...



* استاذي العزيز ....*
انا مبقولش انه كلامه صح في كل الاحوال
بس مش غلط في كل الاحوال 
واختلفت معاه في الموضوع اللي الناس شايله منه بتاع الحجاب 
اعتراضي علي اننا نتخذه شخص غير اهل للكلام اصلا 
وكل كلمه يقولها بتكون مسئيه وغلط 
في المحبه يا جدعان ؟​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*بص يا عيّاد، انا مش مصري ولا قبطي، عشان كده مش عاوز ادخل في نقاش بخصوص أمور معينة حتى لا أدخل في حساسيات، انا فقط رديت من كلامك على نقطة محددة، لأن فكرتك -سامحني- لم تعجبني.



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



احنا ولا حاجه علشان نحاكم حد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بختلف معاك. انت حاجة وانا حاجة وكلنا حاجة، مش بس "سيدنا". هم الغربيين متى تطوروا، مش لما رفعوا قيمة كل انسان؟

طبعا ممكن يكون قصدك عن البت في أمور الكنيسة، وساعتها سأقول لك: الكنيسة هي شعب وجسد، وليست شخصا:

وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَجِنْسٌ مُخْتَارٌ، وَكَهَنُوتٌ مُلُوكِيٌّ، أُمَّةٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ، شَعْبُ اقْتِنَاءٍ، لِكَيْ تُخْبِرُوا بِفَضَائِلِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلْمَةِ إِلَى نُورِهِ الْعَجِيبِ. (رسالة بطرس الاولى 9:2)*[/B]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بص يا عيّاد، انا مش مصري ولا قبطي، عشان كده مش عاوز ادخل في نقاش بخصوص أمور معينة حتى لا أدخل في حساسيات، انا فقط رديت من كلامك على نقطة محددة، لأن فكرتك -سامحني- لم تعجبني.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وهل بما اني الشعب احكم عليه ؟*​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي المحبوب مش في حد قال انه في كل حاجة غلط، يعني الكلام مش في المطلق، والموضوع ليس مسألة محبة بل وعي وإدراك وإفراز وتمييز، الخطأ خطأ والصح صح، لأن هذا ما علمنا إياه الإنجيل، ولكن في نفس الوقت لا نحاول أن نقول على إنسان أنه خطأ في كل شيء حتى لو كان صح لأن هذه مكرهه أمام الله، كما أن لا ندَّعي على أحد البراءه وهو مخطأ ونمدح فيه مدحاً وكأنه أُنزل من عند الله، لأن هذا خطأ فادح يقع فيه الكثيرين فينطفأ فيهم الروح القدس وينسوا المسيح الرب الذي يُعطي الإلهام والكلام، لأن هذا أيضاً مكرهه أمام الرب، لأن كلمة الله تُكرَّم من الجميع والكل أمامها يتصاغر جداً، والمدح يكون لله وحده الذي هو أعلى من الجميع، وأن مدحنا أحد نعلم أن ليس من فضله كان شيء بل من نعمة الله، لأنه ينبغي أن نُمجد أبانا السماوي، حتى حينما نكرم القديسين لا نكرمهم لأن فيهم شيء كبشر، بل نمجد الروح القدس ونتعلم من حياتهم لنتبع خطواتهم ولا نمدحهم مثل الأمم المتملقين والذين يقدسون الناس لأن هذا بغيض عند الله الحي، ولنحذر من الفاظنا وكلماتنا حينما نُكرم أحد لئلا نُخطأ أمام الله الحي...

عموماً ربما انت فهمت خطأ أن الكل بيقول انه خطأ في كل شيء، *وهذا مستحيل*، لأنه لا يوجد إنسان خطأ على طول ولا صح على طووول، إلا لما يكون خاضعاً لروح الله على طول وهو متمسك به بكل قوته، والمسيح الرب مالك على قلبه بقوة وقد نال موهبة التعليم من الله بالروح القدس، وهو خاضعاً له وقبل كل حركة يطلب قوته ليظهر ذاته هو في داخله...

 عموماً اللبس الحادث من الأساس هو في الجريدة الناقله للخبر لأنه خلطت ما بين القمص بيشوي وبين الأنبا بيشوي، ووضعوا الصورة الأشهر بالنسبة لهم وقالوا الأنبا بيشوي ... ومن هنا حدث اللبس، وبكون الناس تعلم أن له أفكار كثيرة تظهر في تصريحات غير منضبطة وليس فيها دقة ومراعاة في الألفاظ والكلمات لذلك ظنوا أنه هو القائل فعلاً، وهذا كان خطأ وتم التصحيح ... أقبل مني كل الحب والتقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا للخبر​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> *مستنى ليه ثوره من المسلمين لما المسيحيه تتهان!!! هل تريدهم ان يعصو رب كتابهم!!*
> *سبحان الله يا اخى *
> *ع فكرة طول مانت بتفكر كدة عمر مايكون بينا احترام حقيقى سيكون شكلى *
> *لو المسيحية اتهانت *
> *فرض ع المسلم انه يغضب ويدافع عنها لان رمز المسيحية عندنا المسيح والسيدة العذراء واهانتة اى منهم كفر كفر كفر *


 
*اختى منمونه--*
*الاحترام موجود و المحبه موجوده-- و خصوصا انا اصلا اصدقائى و معارفى مسلمين اكثر منهم مسيحيين-- و اعلم جيدا كثيرا منهم يستنكرو الكثير و الكثير من ما يحدث-- علشان كدا عمرى ما اقدر اعمم ابدا--*
*و عارفا طبعا حبيبتى قيمه العذراء و المسيح عندكم*---
*و عارفا بردو قيمت متبعى المسيح عند كتابكم-- و هذا ما اتكلم عنه!*

*صدقينى بحبكم و احترمكم و انتم اخواتى و اعلم ان انتم غاليين على ربى مثل ما انا غاليا عليه-- و اعلم ان حكمى عليكم هذا حد احمر عند ربى--- فالحكم له وحده-- هو الله العادل الذى يحكم على الظاهر و على الباطن و لا يقدر احد ان يحكم على الباطن غيره-- لهذا هو الوحيد الذى له حق الإدانه-- و لهذا سوف ياتى محمول على كفوف ملائكه و يدين العالم!! و لن يعطى حق الحكم لبشر-! لان الله عادل!!!! *
*لهذا لا اجروء ان اقول هذا لانه مسلم لن ينعم بالحياه الابديه--- هذا ليس من حقى هذا حق ربى وحده-- فنحن بشر-- و كما يوجد سفاحين و قتالين قتله و كذابين و زانيين و و و و مكتوب فى بطاقتهم مسلمين -- مثلهم و بنفس المواصفات سوف تجدى مكتوب فى البطاقه مسيحى و مثلهم الملحد و مثلهم عبده النار و البقره و بودا و و و و نحن بشر-- مفيش فينا حد معصوم-- لا اقدر ان احكم على عقيده من افعال بعض متبعيها----*
*لكن اقدر احكم و اشوف هل متبعيها دول افعالهم لها مرجع دينى ام لا!! *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الخلاصة  ان لدينا  :"حقيقة واحدة وحيدة مؤكده"
[أن لدينا صحيفة أمنية إخوانية (عادلية الهوى =من العادلى ) - يرأسها لصان منافقان   من أخس أل...و أحط أل...و أجهل  أل ... 
وأبذئ ما رأت عينى   هانى صلاح الدين (مخامديم) وخالد صلاح ال(...)  جنس ثالث و رابع  ] 
وان الصحيفة الاخوانية الامنية  المخابراتية العميلة  - ليس لها ادنى خبرة لا بأصول البحث العلمى ولا العمل الصحفي -وأنها بإمتياز تؤتى أغلاطاً مهنية -تؤهلهم جميعا أن يشتغلوا فى أى كار إلا الصحافة ..
الاخوة الغير مسيحين ..من الضيوف 
كالعادة متحمسين وكالعادة يتكلمون كلاماً -أراه فى غير السياق [  سيدنا  عيسي والسيدة  مريم بت عمران ..إلخ  ألخ]
ويستلزم جهداً كبيراً ووقتا جسيماً لتقريب وجههات النظر بين ما أراه حقاً ..وصواباً وما يرونه أو يسطرونه فى هذا المنتدى.

وإعتذارى للانبا بيشوى وإحتراماتى له.
وأما (القمص بيشوى) فلابد له أن يفصح عن حقيقة او ماهية تصريحاته ويحال للتحقيق الكنائسي للاستيضاح.
المناقشة كانت ثرية فيها ما هو ثميين وهو اضعاف اضعاف ما كان فيها مما هو غث.
تقبلوا إحتراماتى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*


fadyelmisry قال:




صديقى الاخميمى لا تغير فى بعض الكلمات او انقل من مصادر موثقة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بيان من الأخميمى
*​ *الاخميمى ليس صانع للخبر انا فقط ناقل للخبر إذا كان هناك من يجب أن بلام ويفضح فهو جريدة اليوم السابع الغير أمينه والمدلسة فى أخبارها النص الكامل الذى نشرته منقول من اليوم السابع فإذا كانت عدلت فيه بعد ان حققت الغرض من تدليسها فهذا تسأل عنه الجريدة ويعاب عليها فيه.

       إذا عدتم قليلا للاسباب فى الازمة الدولية الحالية بسبب الفيلم المسئ ستجدون أن وراء ذلك اليوم السابع فهى من نشرت ان هناك فيلما وصفته بالعالمى يعد للإساءة للرسول، فهل وجدنا سوى مقاطع يوتيوب ركيكة اين هى العالمية التى تكلموا عنها.

        ان اليوم السابع كجريدة إخوانية أصبحت مصدر قلق ليس للمجتمع المحلى فقط بل للمجتمع الدولى ككل بسبب ماتنشره من أخبار مفبركة ليس لها اى واقع من الصحة أو بسبب ماتقوم به من تهويل فى نشر الأخبار. 

      فى النهاية أرجو من كل كاهن أن يكون أمينا فى كلامة الذى يخرج من فمه وألا يكون مرائيا لأنه لايمثل نفسه فقط بل يمثل جسد المسيح الطاهر الذى هو الكنيسة فهل يصلح هذا الكاهن قدوه لنا ولأطفالنا بعد ماقاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهل بما اني الشعب احكم عليه ؟*​



*انت لم تُجب. "سيدنا" يُخطيء أم لا؟ يُخطيء جامد أم لا؟ لو كان جوابك نعم، فقد قطعنا نصف الطريق. (على فكرة أنا من أول تعليق لي في هذا الموضوع قلت بأني أشك في الخبر، ليس لأن فلان "قديس" بل لأن طريقة صياغة الخبر مشبوهة).

بالنسبة لسؤالك، فمن يُحاكم هو المجمع المُقدس للكنيسة المقدسة، وهناك طلبات (ومنها طلبات مكتوبة) لمحاكمة البعض أمام المجمع المقدس، لكن المحاكمات لا تتم. وهناك اشخاص يتم محاكمتهم دون ان يحضروا ويدافعوا عن انفسهم في مخالفة لتقليد الكنيسة، بل يسمعوا عن الحرم من الجرائد. قلت مش عاوز اثير حساسيات، لكني مضطر ان اجيب على سؤالك. ولشخصك مني كل الاحترام.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *انت لم تُجب. "سيدنا" يُخطيء أم لا؟ يُخطيء جامد أم لا؟ لو كان جوابك نعم، فقد قطعنا نصف الطريق. (على فكرة أنا من أول تعليق لي في هذا الموضوع قلت بأني أشك في الخبر، ليس لأن فلان "قديس" بل لأن طريقة صياغة الخبر مشبوهة).
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك، فمن يُحاكم هو المجمع المُقدس للكنيسة المقدسة، وهناك طلبات (ومنها طلبات مكتوبة) لمحاكمة البعض أمام المجمع المقدس، لكن المحاكمات لا تتم. وهناك اشخاص يتم محاكمتهم دون ان يحضروا ويدافعوا عن انفسهم في مخالفة لتقليد الكنيسة، بل يسمعوا عن الحرم من الجرائد. قلت مش عاوز اثير حساسيات، لكني مضطر ان اجيب على سؤالك. ولشخصك مني كل الاحترام.*



* مفيش انسان كامل 
والكل بيغلط 
وزي ما انت قولت المجمع اللي بيحكم 
ميرسي حبيبي 
*​


----------



## jajageorge (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الجمعة 14.09.2012 - 06:08 م




القاهرة - أ ش أ
قام عدد من الأقباط ، بتعليق لافتات في الشارع الرئيسي أمام الكاتدرائية المرقصية بالعباسية ، تندد بالإساءة للإسلام وتطالب بتجريم الإساءة للأديان السماوية.

وكان عدد من الأقباط قد شاركوا في فعاليات التظاهر ضد الفيلم المسيء للرسول "عليه الصلاة والسلام" ، في ميدان التحرير اليوم للتعبير عن رفض كافة أشكال الإساءة للأديان والرسل السماوية ، وكذلك رفض ربط الفيلم بالأقباط .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تحكموا على الانبا بيشوى قبل ان يدافع عن نفسة ونعرف منه الحقيقة


----------



## ROWIS (14 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا تحكموا على الانبا بيشوى قبل ان يدافع عن نفسة ونعرف منه الحقيقة


*ياريت تقرا الموضوع الاول يا غالي*


----------

